
Cheapest domain price comparison tool - benprj
https://www.domaincompare.io
======
benprj
I've create a really basic comparison site which allows you to find the best
price for your preferred domain/TLD.

I've certainly found it helpful and I was initially surprised how vast the
prices can be for the same domain/period.

------
formlos
How is this different than domcomp.com?

~~~
benprj
This site is for the UK market

~~~
formlos
Isn't the market for (most) domain registrations international?

~~~
benprj
Of course there is, but that doesn't suit everyone.

